# Gypsy Tabs: quick and easy



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep getting questions about Gypsy tabs. So I thought I would make a little video to show how I do them.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is excellent Charles. I like learning new tricks like this. Thanks


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Good stuff Charles! This is how I rigged the mutant ninja I made with 64s/32s.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent, master Charles!!!

Just the way I do it too!! Just love gypsy tabs attachments!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Excellent, master Charles!!!
> 
> Just the way I do it too!! Just love gypsy tabs attachments!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


If two of us are doing it that way, there must be something right about it!!! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Charles!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, TF!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have always put screws through the end of the leather and drilled them into the fork. I believe it to be the nicest looking tab. I screw down the leather so that it coves the screw.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

squirrel squasher said:


> I have always put screws through the end of the leather and drilled them into the fork. I believe it to be the nicest looking tab. I screw down the leather so that it coves the screw.


Not sure I quite understand. Any chance of a photo?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks for sharing..as this is new to me..all my life I have only a trumark tube shooter...But I plan on moving up into flat bands and buy a couple more slingshots..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, it is always nice to have the methods you use verified by a Master!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Thank you so much, it is always nice to have the methods you use verified by a Master!


Surely you did not mean that "master" label for me !!! I am a master at making mistakes, as I have done more of that than anything else! :rofl:

As I replied to a previous post, if both of us are doing it that way, there must be something right about it. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks again, Charles, You've again saved me from probable hours of fumbling.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> Thanks again, Charles, You've again saved me from probable hours of fumbling.


Thanks for the kind words ... hope it works well for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

